# Improve myself and save marriage and family or seperate?



## Hodge (Jan 8, 2011)

My wife of 9 years has left me today and gone to stay at her Mum & Dads with my 20 months old twin boys, I'm completely devastated I still love her and most of all my boys very much. I know I have issue's I'm angry all the time, I previously had a gambling addiction that I'm still sorting out. I think I'm mostly to blame but also think we both are always arguing and there is 2 sides to the story. I know I can improve myself I asked her if she still loves me and she says yes.

I think her mum & dad have a lot of influence in our relationship and have too much to say which has put a lot of strain on the relationship, my wife told her mum she was leaving before she told me.

Should I get help and try and fix things to save my marriage and keep the family together or has the damage been done and just separate?


----------



## mtg2 (Jan 6, 2011)

Get help, definitely! You have a wife that says she loves you and 2 boys who do too AND who deserve a father, a healthy and loving one is better yet! It may be hard work but you have nothing of significance to loose by getting help and everything of real value to gain if you do, including yourself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

If you know you have issues why is it even a question? Even if your marriage isn't repairable you will still be a dad for the rest of your life, don't you want to be the best dad you can be? Do you want to be a husband with issues to the next wife as well?

You should try and be the best man possible everyday, for your wife, for your kids, and for yourself!


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

Whenever you have a chance to improve yourself, you should always take it. 

If you can save your marriage, and continue to love your wife and have her love you and give your children a stable and happy home simply by improving yourself, why on earth would you even question whether you should or not? Absolutely you should!

It's not an overnight process, but the rewards for doing it are so worth it.


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

Well if you don't fix whatever your problem is now, you'll just repeat it again in your next relationship. So it's fix it know and have a chance at a great outcome, or wait and try and do it with a new woman and even if that turns out ok, you'll know that you'll never really be over your first wife and miss your kids forever.


----------

